# stripe or blaze?



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

To me it looks like a blaze, but others may disagree


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

that's what I was thinking. but it gets so narrow in the middle.


----------



## redandrae420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah i think thats a blaze


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

On his registration, if it declares stripe, then it's considered a stripe - I had questioned the marking on my Morgan's forehead before realising that because of her unique cowlick (her marking looks like a thunderbolt, but according to AMHA it's a star with cowlick to the left), it's considered a star.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would likely call him stripe-faced, though technically, he has a large star, stripe, and large snip (how's that for complicated?lol). What I was always taught is that blazes are uniformly wide all the way down.

But, I think it's one of those things that will vary from person to person as it's only opinion.

IMHO, this is a blaze


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> On his registration, if it declares stripe, then it's considered a stripe - I had questioned the marking on my Morgan's forehead before realising that because of her unique cowlick (her marking looks like a thunderbolt, but according to AMHA it's a star with cowlick to the left), it's considered a star.


 I dont think they cover that on his registration(APHA)? I remember having to send pictures and giving his coat color and pattern(tobiano).


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

The thing is I am making a "profile" for my horse on the forum and I dont know what i should put down.
he also has small dollar sized round spots on his right shoulder. does that count for "Flecking or ticking"?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think those qualify as part of his pinto pattern.

Flecking or ticking would be something like what this mare has on her head/face


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

ok. as for his white body markings, would they count as "white spot","white splash", or "white hairs"?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I personally would call it a blaze. To me a strip looks like this.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

^^^ I would call that a star and strip. I think technically a blaze is uniform down the face whereas a horse with a star, strip, snip would have a distinct narrowing of the white connecting the star and snip. Anyway, I'd call it a star, strip, snip.

What do his papers say? He should have it listed.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

These from AQHA handbook:

*REG115.6 STAR, STRIP and SNIP:* a marking on the forehead with a narrow extension of the nasal peak and opening up again between the nostrils. These may be connected.

*REG115.4 BLAZE:* a vertical marking of medium, uniform width extending the length of the face.

AQHA Handbook


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually, the facial markings could be a star, snip and stripe, because of how big it gets at the top, then skinny until you reach the nose...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

What do they call a white mark on the mouth but not between the nostrils???


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The OPs horse would be a star, strip, snip. BUT if I was talking to a non-horse person that would look at me like I'm speaking a different language if I said that, I might say something like "uneven" blaze or something.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

My mare has a textbook blaze. Your horse would probably be classified as having a connected star, stripe and snip. Darn pinto markings. LOL

Here is my mare's blaze:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well a snip is usually small, so I would say most likely a blaze then.


----------

